# Asynchronmotor mit niedriger Frequenz



## KB78 (3 Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich hab mal eine kurze Frage zu dem Verhalten eines Drehstromasynchronmotors. 

Was passiert, wenn der Motor mit einer Frequenz von zum Beispiel nur 7 Hz betrieben wird und der Frequenzumrichter die Frequenz (zum stoppen) langsam von 7 Hz auf 0 Hz runter fährt? Auf dem Typenschild von dem Motor steht zumindest 5 - 50Hz. Kann es sein das dadurch ein negatives Moment am Motor auftritt und dieser stark gebremst wird oder wird der Motor dann einfach nur Drehmomentfrei und bekommt vielleicht eine kleine Stromspitze.

Beobachten kann man nämlich, dass der Motor sehr schnell (oder auch ruckartig) abbremst, aber der Frequenzumrichter die schon niedrige Frequenz von ca 7Hz langsam auf 0 Hz herunterfährt. 

Ist vielleicht zu trivial, aber stehe da gerade voll auf dem Schlauch. 

Danke schon mal jetzt für Eure Antworten 

Gruß KB78


----------



## miami (3 Februar 2015)

Auf dem Typenschild eines Asynchronmotors steht zumeist 50/60Hz. (Man beachte auch den Genetiv!  )
 Bei kleinen Drehzahlen musst Du auf die Temperatur achten, da die Selbstkühlung über das Lüfterrad meist nicht für den Dauerbetrieb mit kleinen Drehzahlen reicht.
Vlt steht deshalb auf deinem Motor 5-50 Hz.


 Es gibt beim Umrichter zwei Möglichkeiten, er fährt mit Vektorregelung oder mit U/f Steuerung. 
 In der Vektorregelung wird aber durch die Frequenz dividiert, weshalb die Vektorregelung nicht im Bereich um 0Hz funktioniert und auch hier in eine Steuerung mit U/f bzw. eingeprägten Strom verwendet wird.
 Dieses Umschalten könnte das Verhalten das Du beobachtest verursachen.
Evt. kannst Du die Umschaltfrequenz im Umrichter parametrieren. 

 Bei U/f Steuerung verwendet man gerne eine Spannungsanhebung im Bereich um 0Hz, d.h. die Spannung ist höher als sie nach U/f sein müsste. Dadurch kompensiert man die Widerstände der Leitungen und der Wicklung.
 Dein "Abbruch" könnte auch daher kommen, dass ohne Spannungsanhebung der Strom im Motor so klein wird, dass das Moment zusammenbricht und das Lastmoment den Motor abbremst.

 Und natürlich kann es auch eine Kombination aus beiden Situationen geben.

 Schau also mal, egal welche Regelung Du hast, und ob Du eine Spannungsanhebung (kann auch Boost oder Anlaufboost heißen) parametrieren kannst.
 Allerdings bewirkt jede Spannungsanhebung höhere Verlustleistung im Motor, so dass er (noch) heißer wird.

PS: Mit einem Tacho/Drehzahlgeber kann ein Umrichter mit Asynchronmaschine auch im Stillstand und im kleinen Drehzahlbereich um sauber fahren.


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2015)

Ev kommen die Symptome ja auch von der angetriebenen Gerätschaft? (Kolbenkomp/Pumpe, . . .)


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2015)

7Hz ist schon sehr niedrig.
Mit normalen Umrichtern kommst du hier sehr schnell an die Grenzen.
Entweder brauchst du dann einen Drehgeber zur Drehzahl-Rückführung oder manche Umrichter haben auch sensorless Feedback.
Damit kannst du dann bis 0 runterfahren ... Solange die Mechanik mit macht.
Systembedingt haben Asyncronmotoren bei niedrigen Drehzahlen eben wenig Drehmoment.


----------



## miami (4 Februar 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Systembedingt haben Asyncronmotoren bei niedrigen Drehzahlen eben wenig Drehmoment.


Da widerspreche ich mal: Auch die ASM kann im Stillstand und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen das volle Drehmoment liefern. 
Im Stillstand ist dann in der ASM ein Drehfeld, dass sich mit der Schlupffrequenz dreht. Das Problem ist, dass der Umrichter das eben nur richtig machen kann, wenn er die aktuelle Drehzahl kennt und dafür benötigt man eine Drehzahlerfassung.


----------



## KB78 (5 Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen, 

danke für die Antworten. Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal ein paar Hintergrundinformationen liefern. 

Es handelt bei der Maschine um einen Wickler. Der Motor läuft also mit einer niedrigen Frequenz, weil der Wickel schon einen großen Durchmesser hat. Und am Wickel (um die 2t Gewicht) kann man eindeutig sehen, dass dieser abgebremst wird. Was wiederum nicht zu dem passt, was man auf der Anzeige des Frequenzumrichters beobachten kann. Aus der Lastseite kann das stoppen also nicht kommen. An dem Motor befindet sich ein Geber der mit dem Umrichter verbunden ist. 

Es handelt sich dabei auch um einen ausländischen Wickler, bei dem ich derzeit nicht sagen kann mit welcher Art von Steuerung dieser fährt. (Vektor oder U/f) Mir ist auch klar, dass das Drehmoment "normalerweise" zusammen bricht. Aber könnte es aus elektrischer Sicht zu diesen unbeabsichtigten Stoppen kommen oder ist das eigentlich völlig unmöglich? 

Gruß KB78


----------



## miami (5 Februar 2015)

Ich würde versuchen, das Gebersignal und (Drehzahl-)Sollwert aufzuzeichnen, evt. auch über Analogausgänge des Umrichters.
Wo findet denn die Wickelregelung statt? Wie wird geregelt (Tänzer, Zugmessung, Momentensteuerung?)


----------



## KB78 (5 Februar 2015)

Ja kann man versuchen, wenn ich wieder vor Ort bin. 
Geregelt wird über eine Tänzerwalze. Aber im Grunde ist das da egal,  weil die Situation dann vorkommen, wenn auf eine andere Rolle gewechselt wird. Es wird also automatisch auf eine andere Wickelwelle angeklebt und die volle Rolle hält an. Allerdings so schnell, dass die Riemen stark belastet werden. (und schlimmstenfalls reißen)....chinesisches Markenprodukt eben


----------



## 021aet04 (9 Februar 2015)

Wird nur der Sollwert auf null gefahren oder wird eventuell auch die Freigabe abgeschalten (FU gesperrt)? Gibt es eine mechanische Bremse? 

MfG Hannes


----------

